# Unopened Bags of Coffee



## Emollusc (Aug 19, 2012)

I'm thinking of purchasing a starter pack of coffee beans, but I'm worried that I won't be able to use all the beans before they are past their best. Do you guys know how long you are able to keep an unopened pack of coffee beans.

Brian


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

It varies with each different type of bean. Some of Has Bean's bags seem to benefit from a longer rest... I recently had some over a month old and they were fantastic as espresso - not great crema but great flavour. If you're making brewed coffee I'd expect you to enjoy them for a few weeks longer, perhaps even a few months at a push depending on how quality-focused you are.

But the best appoach, in my view, is just to buy a nice big 4-6 cup chemex and brew yourself a 44g dose every day. You'll soon run out


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

Beans tend to at their best 4 days to 2 weeks after roasting (depending on the bean). Personally, I wouldn't worry about keeping beans for a month. If you don't think you are going to use them within the month I would put the unopened bag in the freezer.


----------



## denishicks8 (Jul 18, 2012)

Although coffee can last a long time, it loses its flavor after exposure to oxygen and mositure..It is recommended to store coffee in a cool, dark and dry place, especially if it is not going to be used for a long time. Coffee kept in a sealed jar or vacuum packed can last for up to a year and coffee beans last longer than ground coffee..... However, if it is in original packaging that is not vacuum packed, the coffee may lose flavor and become stale.


----------



## parkenator (Oct 16, 2012)

I have a few bags of beans which seem to have benefited from a months rest and give a better flavour imho, just not a great crema unfortunately.


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

I bet a bag of fresh roasted bean even "past their best" would still be better than the super market muck that you're used to









As long as you're reasonably careful how you keep them they'll probably still taste great up to 2 months.

Can't you find a friend to split the order with? A Colleague and I get 8 bags at a time (4 each) from RaveCoffee so that we get free P&P and we tend to get through them in at least 4 weeks.


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

I tend to buy no more than I'll consume within the month. My grinder came with a load of beans that must have been at the very lease a few week old. I've only just finished them something like 5 months later and they were still more than acceptable.


----------

